# Camy Diver



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Another July arrival. This watch is incredibly heavy for its size! The lumpy it came on suits it to the ground. The crystal is very proud of the bi-directional bezel. I never even realized that the center was dark red until I took it outside for photos yesterday!




























The hour markers are very tall. This gives the watch a very 3-D appearance. Nice sset of hands, though I wish they'd left the second hand white.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pix Colin! I did say the dial was a dark maroon I think...  Its beautiful isnt it. Previous owner was Paulus.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Its beautiful isnt it.


Sure is











> Previous owner was Paulus.


Another well traveled watch


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Glad it's gone to another forum member - I've never seen another like it in years of perusing Ebay so possibly quite a rare watch.

I hope you enjoy wearing it Colin


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

That red is brilliant, looks like thick transparent enamel or bakelite even.

nice one.

Andy


----------

